# Surge Pricing Delays Adjustment



## SongOfSolomon (Dec 21, 2015)

On December 20, 2015 at 2:08AM I received a request from Daryll in Downtown. There were so many people that needed a ride that that Uber instilled Surge Pricing at 3.6x.

Daryll got into the car and was with two drunk girls and trying to take them back to his house to have intimate relations. When I asked him where he would like to go, he whispered "Foxwood Drive" into my ear and tried not to let the girls hear, but halfway through the trip, the girls asked where they were and I told them. They said "No, we want to go back to our house which was on the other side of the town." The girl said after we dropped of Daryll she would request me to drive her back to Kenwood. But Daryll said "No, I'll pay for it" and told me to drive to Kenwood. Then after I dropped the two girls off, I drove another 15 miles back to Daryll's house to drop him off.

I noticed how Uber puts a delay on large fares and I wrote them detailing the situation.

*Issue With Trip*: My fare isn't appearing in my earnings. The rider was one black male with two white girls and I picked them up from Walnut Street in downtown Cincinnati. The male was the account holder and initially wanted me to drive the two girls back to his house on Foxwood Drive but the two girls refused and wanted to go home to Kenwood Road. We were already close to Foxwood Drive but the rider insisted on turning towards Kenwood half way to drop them off at their house which was on Kenwood Road then to drive him back to his house on Foxwood Drive. The total time and distance is correct at 1 hour and 43 miles at 3.6x surge pricing.
Sent by RICHARD K. on Sunday December 20 2015 8:54am

This was the response I received:









RESOLVED 
I HAD A DIFFERENT ISSUE WITH MY TRIP 
Sunday December 20 2015 7:08am · uberX

Thanks for reaching out! Sorry for the delay, I have reviewed this trip and fare on 12/20/15. The fare has been approved and applied to your account. Please allow up to 1-2 pay periods for this to become available on your pay statement.

This morning my trip was approved but then a few hours later I saw that the trip was removed. I contacted Uber and this was the message I received.

I HAD A DIFFERENT ISSUE WITH MY FARE 
Sunday December 20 2015 7:08am · uberX

I understand that it might be alarming to see your fare change in the system and I'm happy to explain what happened here, RICHARD.

Your rider let us know that that the route on this trip was not ideal and the increased time and distance of the trip led to an incorrectly higher fare. The fare was adjusted to reflect what this trip should have cost with a direct route. 
Inefficient routes are the number one reason that riders provide feedback about trips. Asking riders in the beginning of trips whether they have a preferred route or whether you can rely on your GPS is a great way to earn five-star ratings.

Please reach out if you think there are any additional details I should know.

So I responded truthfully:

Kimberly,

This is what happened. At 2:08AM I picked up the rider and he was with two drunk girls.

When I asked him where he was going he told me Foxwood Drive and said that the location doesn't show up in the navigation. He said he would tell me where to go and for you to tell me that the route was inefficient has nothing to do with me.

The rider was with two drunk girls and he was trying take them back to his house to have sex without telling them where they were going. He whispered to me that we were going to North College Hill and that he would show me the way to go. Then the girls asked where we were, I transparently said 'We are in North College Hill' and they said 'No I want to go to Kenwood' but Daryll, the single male, was the one who requested the trip. The girls then said that after I dropped him off then they would request me but then Daryll said no that he would pay for the ride to take the girls home after he was exposed. So to tell me that I took an inefficient trip is irrelevant because he was telling me where to go and that it was HIS preferred route.

Therefore please readjust my fare back to the correct rate at 3.6x surge pricing.

***

Currently I am waiting for them to give me my money. Daryll apparently complained the next morning after seeing the bill and told Uber that I took an ineffective route when he was the one who was discreetly directing me on which streets he wanted me to take so the girls didn't know where they were going.


----------



## MR5STAR (May 18, 2015)

Go to darylls house and settle it with him.


----------



## SongOfSolomon (Dec 21, 2015)

Also, it was surge pricing at 3.6x and Uber did NOT pay me for the surge pricing.


----------



## MR5STAR (May 18, 2015)

If Uber doesn't change it to the proper terms you agreed to. Go knock on Darylls door and ask why hes stealing from you.


----------



## SongOfSolomon (Dec 21, 2015)

It's Uber that is stealing. Uber approved my fare this morning then after a few hours, I noticed my earnings decrease and my surge pricing wasn't there anymore.

They said that the rider reported something. I do not know what the rider reported, but obviously wasn't happy with his fare but that is NOT my issue that he agreed to a 3.6x surge and then discretely tried to take advantage of two drunk girls to his house then after being exposed agreeing to pay to drive them home halfway through the trip.

Uber's representative, Kim, noted: 
I understand that it might be alarming to see your fare change in the system and I’m happy to explain what happened here, RICHARD.

Your rider let us know that that the route on this trip was not ideal and the increased time and distance of the trip led to an incorrectly higher fare. The fare was adjusted to reflect what this trip should have cost with a direct route. 
Inefficient routes are the number one reason that riders provide feedback about trips. Asking riders in the beginning of trips whether they have a preferred route or whether you can rely on your GPS is a great way to earn five-star ratings.

*** 

However, when a rider tells you they have a preferred route and to turn on a specific street then I have to listen to the rider because he's paying for it; but, it's total BS that he would report it the day after seeing the bill and blame it on me.


----------



## MR5STAR (May 18, 2015)

No Daryll complained to uber saying you took a bad route and uber changed it. He is stealing from you.


----------



## SongOfSolomon (Dec 21, 2015)

Is there a more justified way to approach this? Can I call the police, a lawyer, or the BBB about this?


----------



## Dar-K (Dec 18, 2015)

MR5STAR said:


> If Uber doesn't change it to the proper terms you agreed to. Go knock on Darylls door and ask why hes stealing from you.


Can't imagine that to be wise. I think if you pursue your argument, maybe Uber will adjust accordingly.


----------



## MR5STAR (May 18, 2015)

Im not sure what "more justified" means but the options you list out seem to have a lot of hoops to jump through. You know where the guy lives and hes trying to screw you out of the money you earned for the time u put in. Go ask him why.


----------



## Ruthie09 (Nov 6, 2015)

What you need to do is go to your local Uber office and talk to them directly. Because each CS will give a different answer, you need to go to the office and talk to the supervisor on duty.


----------



## Ruthie09 (Nov 6, 2015)

Mr5star: stop telling him to go confront Daryll. All that will result in is either the driver getting beat up or the passenger calling the police on him. 

Solomon: do not confront the pax directly. It would be stupid and dangerous.


----------



## MR5STAR (May 18, 2015)

Haha another example of America becoming soft. If somone stole $160 from me i'd atleast go to his house and ask him why. Maybe steal a lawn gnome if hes got something nice. Let him call the police, hes only going to ask a question...


----------



## SongOfSolomon (Dec 21, 2015)

*On December 20, 2015 my trip was approved and I was given about $180 in my earnings. Hours later, without consent or notification Uber took back my $180 in earnings. When someone takes something from you without permission or telling you THAT is considered stealing.*
_
To give you a picture of it from our system, Here's the fare breakdown:

Base Fare: $1.40
Distance (Miles)43.61 mi * $1.20: $52.33
Time 60:46 * $0.18: $10.94
Primary Subtotals: $64.67
Surge x3.6: $168.14
Safe Rides Fee: $1.60

Total Fare: $234.41
Adjustment($167.83)
Post Adjustment Total: $66.58_


----------



## MR5STAR (May 18, 2015)

So Uber didn't restore your money? Go to his house and ask for it.


----------



## SongOfSolomon (Dec 21, 2015)

Uber Customer Service said they transferred this issue to 'Higher Support Team' and that they would contact me by the end of the day and they still have not contacted me.


----------



## Ruthie09 (Nov 6, 2015)

That's a substantial amount of money. I don't think you will complicate your goal via email. It's worth it to go to the office and talk to someone directly. You'll get a resolution faster, you'll be able to speak with a supervisor, and it's harder to say no to someone in person. If you do go to the office, be sure you have easy access to all the email exchanges so that you can show them, and just to cya, keep your phone out and record the conversation.


----------



## SongOfSolomon (Dec 21, 2015)

I went to the Office today and spoke to a representative, but the supervisor wasn't in and he said that he would have to forward this over to him before anything can be done.

Also, the online representative said that someone would contact me in 24 hours, but no one ever contacted either in those 24 hours.

*Please pray for me* because I have done all that I can do and I am letting go in hopes that what is rightfully mine shall be mine.


----------



## expoolman (Oct 7, 2015)

For my two cents there was too much information given to the uber rep. It doesn't matter who is drunk and it doesn't matter if you think they were going to have sex. It doesn't matter if the client whispered the destination in your ear or which passengers were white and which ones were black. Stick to the pertinent facts. Too much noise makes it even harder for them to understand your argument.


----------



## CIncinnatiDriver (Dec 17, 2015)

First off,

Foxwood drive average home value $100k
Kenwood - first house I checked on auditor site is worth $300k.

Darryl has some game, but clearly not enough. 'nice try'.

More important is *don't collude with passengers. *

If they whisper something in your ear, wait a second, and then say to all passengers, hey so we're on the way to Foxwood drive is that right?

Keep it professional.

Pax isn't going to do anything negative to you about it. But do have convo with him after that during first leg of the trip to make sure you're on good terms.


----------

